# 2 x KAC-X4R 600w 4ch



## jimjam (Oct 5, 2009)

A couple of little beauties...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/180764446927?ssPageName=STRK:MESCX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1557.l2649

http://www.ebay.com/itm/180764441339?ssPageName=STRK:MESCX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1557.l2649


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Gone,lol....


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

Musta been cuz of his location, lol


----------



## jimjam (Oct 5, 2009)

Coppertone said:


> Gone,lol....


just curious but, huh?

Edit; oh, wait a minute, "gone" because it hadn't been listed when you were here. Listing was delayed in order to affect "ending time" of auction blah, blah...

IT'S THERE NOW!


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

Your links were not working until today, I guess. I tried them yesterday and they said the listings were removed or something.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Great, now I can look at them. Thank you and good luck with this.


----------



## jimjam (Oct 5, 2009)

nismos14 said:


> Your links were not working until today, I guess. I tried them yesterday and they said the listings were removed or something.


That's right, sorry for that. The auction had a start time of 7:30pst.


----------

